# Venice, LA hanging out and camping



## ChillAI (May 3, 2021)

I’m in LA staying at a hotel in Venice. Originally from around the Bay Area and I like to here more for staying outdoors as a temporary outdoor thing. Is it a good idea? Not as grungy as downtown and I came here for this type of thing but does anyone do it/have tried it or at similar places and like it? Even the tent people vibe here includes some “normal” looking youth like older teen and early twenties in a tent who got into some fight which is kinda part of the tent vibe even on the beach.
Seems kinda cool ish to try.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (May 3, 2021)

I walked to venice beach once during a long lay over en route to Tucson, and dug it but wasn't there long. All I can really recommend is that you are in walking distance of the krishna temple. Please keep us updated! Venice beach is on my list for places to sell art, but I was most definitely there at the wrong time to try.


----------



## MetalBryan (May 3, 2021)

Reddit talks a lot of shit about Venice Beach but if you have seen the fight vibe then you know as much as I do LOL. 

I lived in a van for three years in LA and my regret wasn't seeing more of it. I hope you can find good adventures and I think if you keep aware and soberish you'll be fine.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2021)

i was just in venice last week and couldn't believe what a shit hole it has become. there's soooo many better places you could be, literally like, throw a dart at a map. los angeles is awful.


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (May 13, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> i was just in venice last week and couldn't believe what a shit hole it has become. there's soooo many better places you could be, literally like, throw a dart at a map. los angeles is awful.


Do you think this is a post covid development?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 14, 2021)

acardweaver said:


> Do you think this is a post covid development?


not really, just seemed like whole area went to shit. to be honest it wasn't that great even when i lived in LA 20 years ago, but compared to then it's totally changed.


----------



## Gin (Aug 12, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> not really, just seemed like whole area went to shit. to be honest it wasn't that great even when i lived in LA 20 years ago, but compared to then it's totally changed.



I grew up there & it's been a shit hole for decades. Since about the 80s there's no reason to go there except to buy drugs or get beat up lol. The 60s in when it started changing. They reassessed the property, raised property taxes & tore out all the oil wells in the Ocean. A bunch by Windward. Chased out the poor people. It's always been interesting tho


----------



## Gooseman (Aug 17, 2022)

Venice Beach post covid made things even worse. I don't think it's the right place to camp. Too many sketchy people there these days. The culture seems to have taken a dive in the last 10 years.


----------



## Gin (Aug 17, 2022)

Gooseman said:


> Venice Beach post covid made things even worse. I don't think it's the right place to camp. Too many sketchy people there these days. The culture seems to have taken a dive in the last 10 years.



Venice has always been a struggle against poor. It used to be the only Calif Ghetto Beach Town in a 1000mi of Coastline. That sure changed...


----------

